# New project. Help ID this ride.



## Jerry Crowe (Mar 19, 2015)

Need help to identify this ride. Someone repainted red years ago. Looks like it was blue at one time. 24in 3 speed. Have it rideable and everything works. Now starting on the appearance. Having problems posting pictures from my Android phone. Will post some soon.


----------



## Jerry Crowe (Mar 19, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=963646846979339&l=b642a389ab


----------



## Jerry Crowe (Mar 19, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=963646886979335&l=575ae91e8a

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=963646933645997&l=009892f183

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=963646906979333&l=5baaa91fda

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=963646806979343&l=fd1b1c5583


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2015)

Can't help with maker, but can help with pics


----------



## Jerry Crowe (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the assist. Just signed up and figuring out this forum.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like a Huffy.


----------

